# Can you pick which roomette you want?



## Mark Brassinger (Sep 17, 2017)

I was planning a trip from San Diego to Chicago on the Coast Starlight and the California Zephyr. On the California Zephyr, which is the longer route, we booked a roomette. We were wondering if you can pick which roomette you want, or if Amtrak just assigns the roomette to you.


----------



## JDStutts (Sep 17, 2017)

The last time we were on the CZ, our room was assigned to us. But we never tried to ask Amtrak to allow us to pick our room, though.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 17, 2017)

I routinely pick my own room by phoning Amtrak and speaking with a telephone agent rather than making my reservation on line. Of course, my room choice may not be available.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2017)

If you book your reservation online, the computer assigns your room. However, if you call and speak to an agent, you can request a specific room if it's available.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 17, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> If you book your reservation online, the computer assigns your room. However, if you call and speak to an agent, you can request a specific room if it's available.



This is what I do. I always try to obtain a Roomette in the lower number range on the upper level of the Superliner Sleeper simply for a probable better ride and closer to the coffee/juice/upper level restroom location. But, on my most recent Empire Builder trip, I booked a lower level Roomette and really liked this location. Close to the shower, more restrooms, and less traffic outside my Roomette, I enjoyed. Ride/noise issues: I experienced nothing different from being on the upper level.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 17, 2017)

I usually book my room(s) on line, if I receive room number I am not happy with I call an agent to modify the room number. If they want to charge me more I ask for a supervisor. This past summer, only one room out of 5 did I modify.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2017)

I agree with the lower level on Superliners. That whole the upper level has better views thing is nonsense IMO. How is there any difference in the view? Non.

I also suggest getting a room on the Starlight. It gives you access to the Pacific Parlor. Which is exclusive to the Starlight. Coach passengers have no access and Biz Class has extremely limited access.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jebr (Sep 18, 2017)

Only downfall I had when in a lower level sleeper is that cell phone signal seems quite a bit weaker on the lower level. Oddly, I didn't have the same issue in lower level coach; maybe that's because there's less walls blocking the signal? Not sure.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 18, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> I agree with the lower level on Superliners. That whole the upper level has better views thing is nonsense IMO. How is there any difference in the view? Non.


In my experience there is a difference when...

1. Your train is parked beside a Plate B through Plate F freight.

2. Your train is next to a tree line

3. Your train is in a cut

4. Your train is surrounded by berms or embankments

5. Your train is next to a single floor station

6. You're trying to look out beyond the immediate vicinity

Personally I would agree that the view from the bottom floor of a Superliner is perfectly fine 99% of the time, but to say there is no difference in views whatsoever is objectively false. My main reason for selecting the top floor has to do with internal design and poor maintenance of the cars. Specifically, when Superliner sewage plumbing becomes compromised it can simply dump untreated effluent onto the bottom floor of the car. The SCA may be kind enough to drop some spare towels onto the floor which will then become soaked in sewage leaving the air and floor to remain putrefied for the rest of the trip. It's a pathetic situation by any modern measure, but Amtrak doesn't seem to have a problem with it.


----------

